

Ask HN: where to search for open source software? - srik1234

especially web projects. 
My list: sourceforge, code.google.com, github<p>anything else?
======
1331
It has been a _long_ time since I have used it, but I see that
<http://freshmeat.net> is still around.

------
coreyrecvlohe
gitorious.org is another good one.

